

Discovery's final flight (video & images) - fpp
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/us-news-blog/2012/apr/17/space-shuttle-discovery-twitter
there are more images at: 
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/gallery/2012/apr/17/space-shuttle-discovery-flight-pictures
======
fpp
there are more images at:
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/gallery/2012/apr/17/space-...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/gallery/2012/apr/17/space-
shuttle-discovery-flight-pictures)

